# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Андрей Шатров и Наталья Павлова - позитивl

## Наталья2009

Доброго всем времени суток и удачи в делах. Приглашаю познакомиться с нашим творчеством - песнями в жанре лирического и позитивного шансона. Буду рада каждому мнению, мы только начинаем свой творческий путь, хотя звучим уже на многих радиостанциях в России и за ее пределами. С нетерпением жду откликов. Спасибо!

"Лето для двоих" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/605722
"Колесница" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/631605

Или на нашем сайте http://www.andreyshatroff.ru/

----------


## Ладушка

*Наталья2009*,
 Спасибо Наталья, что нашли дорожку на наш форум. Было бы здорово, если бы и сам Андрей  стал форумчанином.... У меня  уже есть в компе папка с его именем))) Красивый голос и  позитивные песни! 
  А  с вашим творчеством  я уже познакомила  своих друзей в этой теме
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=171

----------


## Наталья2009

Ладушка, здравствуйте, вот это неожиданность, что мы уже здесь есть, спасибо Вам! Андрей привет передает огромный. И очень приятно слышать такие слова о голосе и о самих песнях. Огромное спасибо, просто как крылья вырастают и хочется творить и творить.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Наталья2009*,
Наташ,  привет! Вот видишь, я говорила, что вам у нас понравится. А мне понравилась песня и голос твоего друга. Ждем дальшейшего совместного творчества и выложенных песен.  :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

*Наталья2009*, :flower:

----------


## Наталья2009

Всем доброго времени суток. Хочу показать новое видео на песню "Романс". Романтики осенью много не бывает.. Приятного просмотра. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2GNmdZtA10
 или на нашем сайте
http://www.andreyshatroff.ru/index.html

----------


## 1-й раз

можно минусовочку - очень понравилась

----------


## Наталья2009

Минуса пока давать не могу... Кроме пары песен - "Чаек" и "Пожелания". Буду радовать новым - закончен альбом, появилось много песен, нас активно поддерживают на многих радиостанциях, скоро презентация.
Итак, наши новые песни - http://www.andreyshatroff.ru/songs.html
Послушайте, надеюсь, что песни понравятся!

----------


## Наталья2009

А это видео на полюбившуюся песню. Только на съемках было очень жарко - в студии 45 с плюсом, бедные зрители и артисты...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1HYWcABt7E

----------


## Наталья2009

Уважаемые форумчане, если с сайта неудобно слушать,я закачаю песни на файлообменник, только напишите, пожалуйста.  :Aga:

----------


## Наталья2009

Всем доброго времени суток и вдохновения!
На нашем сайте выложен минус "Колесницы"
http://www.andreyshatroff.ru/songs.html

----------


## Ладушка

*Наталья2009*,
 Спасибо! :Ok:

----------

